# [XORG] Configuration CG intel

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'essaie de configurer mon serveur X sur une installation fraîche de gentoo sur un pc portable doté de la carte:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

```

Le driver est installé et est fonctionnel avec l'écran du portable. Ce que je voudrai faire, c'est de configurer un second écran en "separate xscreen". Et là, je bloque. Pour le moment ma seul conf est dans /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/:

```
xxxx@xxxx [ /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ] :: ll

total 8,0K

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,2K 13 avril 17:19 10-evdev.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  134 16 avril 16:46 20-intel.conf
```

le 10-evdev, je pense que tout le monde l'a chez lui, et le second, c'est un fichier que j'ai créé pour renseigner le device:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier "Device0"

   Driver "intel"

   VendorName "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName "Intel Graphics HD"

EndSection
```

Auriez-vous une idée de la manière de configurer ça sans passer par un xorg.conf car, de ce que j'ai compris, il est "deprecated" même s'il est encore lu pour le moment.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je joue avec arandr, et un xorg.conf inexistant  :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

arandr ? je ne connais passs. je vais essayer de suite.

----------

## zerros

hummm. okkk, mais ça ne fonctionne pas vraiment comme je le voudrai. Je voudrai 2 screen séparé (2 display en gros).

xrandr est-il capable de faire ça ?

----------

## Deusexodus

arandr est le front-end graphique de xrandr, si tu ne peux pas avec arandr a priori il faut continuer une part de la configuration.

Pour ma part j'ai l'impression d'avoir la meme carte que toi : intel hd3000 (core i7). Et je n'ai ni xorg.conf ni xorg.conf.d.

En sachant que le fait d'utiliser tes configurations dans /usr/share/ n'est pas bon je pense, je les verrais plus dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

EDIT: la configuration qu'il te manque est surement au niveau du noyau (le mien : http://pastebin.com/fkYHZx0W)

----------

## zerros

Ok, il faut que je teste tout ça ... C'est dommage, je pensais que remplacer le driver nvidia par intel dans ma conf dual screen nvidia d'un autre PC (en ajustant les param des écrans bien entenud) aurait pu suffire, mais apparemment non ...

----------

## Deusexodus

Si cela peut t'aider : http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html

----------

## zerros

Merci. J'avais déjà visité ce site et j'ai testé la conf, mais je n'ai pas réussi à la faire fonctionner.

Je pense que je vais essayer de bidouiller un xorg.conf et quand j'aurai la bonne conf je découperai pour xorg.conf.d

----------

## guilc

Le mode de dualscreen à la nvidia ou tu as 2 "écrans" n'est absolument pas standard (ton "separate xscreen). C'est du bricolage, résidu de l'époque du pré-xinerama.

Le mode normal aujourd'hui, c'est ce que tu peux avoir avec n'importe quel driver libre, géré par Xrandr => un serveur X étendu sur les 2 écrans (un a gauche l'autre à droite, ou l'autre en haut, l'autre en bas, etc...), ou bien du mirroring.

Les applis et windows managers sont maintenant tous adaptés à ça et gèrent très bien d'avoir un serveur X étendu sur 2 écrans.

Perso, ce que je fais sur mon laptop (carte intel) c'est ça, lorsque j'active la sortie externe (écran externe placé à gauche du laptop) :

```
xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary

# on active la sortie VGA à sa résolution préférée autodétectée

xrandr --output VGA1 --preferred

# on positionne l'écran VGA

xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of LVDS1
```

Après, si tu tiens vraiment à avoir 2 X séparés, bah... va falloir lancer 2 serveurs X, un sur chacun des écrans, mais c'est cradouille et compagnie...

----------

